# Combination Storage Unit for Flats and Sheet Goods?



## Molinero (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello, all - my first post at this most wonderful resource.

I'm in the planning stages of completely re-designing our school's scene shop over the summer, and one of the things I'd like to include is a new storage unit that can hold sheet goods as well as 18 to 24 Hollywood flats (range of 8 to 12 feet in height). I currently have a couple of wheeled storage racks for this purpose, but they don't take 12-foot flats, they use up a lot of vertical space in their structure, and they aren't designed for the weight of a ton of plywood.

I would like to build something up from the concrete floor of the shop. If anyone has a photo of something they've built, I'd love to see it. I've searched all over the fora here and couldn't find anything useful.

Much appreciation for your help!

M


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 30, 2012)

We use a system based on palette racks acquired through government surplus. Do a Google image search on "Warehouse Shelving" to find suppliers in your area.


----------



## Footer (Apr 30, 2012)

Your not going to want to store both plywood and flats the same way. Flats to best standing vertically in a tightly packed rack. On the other hand, sheet goods such a plywood and luan do best being stored laying flat. If you store them vertically they tend to badly warp over time. My personal preferance is a "bunk bed" style sheet good storage. The one below is out of steel, but I have built then out of wood just as easy. 




For vertical storage, a few studwalls with 2' centers anchored into the deck, wall, and tied together at the top always worked for me. Build them a few inches taller then your tallest flat and you should be all set.


----------



## Molinero (May 1, 2012)

I was just about to post about the lack of sufficient space for a horizontal storage unit, when it hit me: I can turn it 90 degrees, stick it between the wall and the tool cage, and -- here's the kicker -- build the flat storage on top of it! It would require sliding plywood in the long way, but it might just kill the two birds with the whatchamacallit.

Thoughts?

M


----------



## josh88 (May 1, 2012)

Back in college we had a rack like Footer posted and it was oriented like you're thinking, it was tough to get certain sheets out sometimes (if we had something stacked under a different type of sheeting for some reason). Sliding them in and the long way wasn't too big of a deal. Depending on how high you go with that though you may want to think twice about the flat storage above, wouldn't want it high enough that you need a ladder to get flats out, I'd much rather be standing on the floor when I do that, just a height thought.


----------



## chausman (May 1, 2012)

josh88 said:


> Back in college we had a rack like Footer posted and it was oriented like you're thinking, it was tough to get certain sheets out sometimes (if we had something stacked under a different type of sheeting for some reason). Sliding them in and the long way wasn't too big of a deal. Depending on how high you go with that though you may want to think twice about the flat storage above, wouldn't want it high enough that you need a ladder to get flats out, I'd much rather be standing on the floor when I do that, just a height thought.



Also make sure you can get the whole piece out at once. Our shop is long and skinny, and isn't wide enough for an entire piece of plywood width wise, with everything else in it.


----------



## Molinero (May 1, 2012)

josh88 said:


> Back in college we had a rack like Footer posted and it was oriented like you're thinking, it was tough to get certain sheets out sometimes (if we had something stacked under a different type of sheeting for some reason). Sliding them in and the long way wasn't too big of a deal. Depending on how high you go with that though you may want to think twice about the flat storage above, wouldn't want it high enough that you need a ladder to get flats out, I'd much rather be standing on the floor when I do that, just a height thought.



I'm inclined to have two levels for the rack (if I go this route): bottom for 3/4" ply; middle for 1/2" ply (and other sheet goods I don't use often, like hardboard or MDF); and top for 1/4" ply and lauan. 

The more I think about this, the more it seems workable. If the whole thing is about 3' high, getting flats into and out of it shouldn't be too difficult for my students.

We'll have to leave a space between the wall and this new rack for flats taller than 10', as there is a flourescent light directly overhead at 12'. I'm going to SketchUp this and post here for your input. Getting excited!

M


----------



## Molinero (May 2, 2012)

Ha - I meant THREE levels. Changes have been made, though...I'll post a pic soon.

M


----------



## JLNorthGA (May 5, 2012)

We use some trusses that were donated years ago. No reason why you can't make them.

Anyway, our trusses are about 14' high and 5' deep. They are angled in a bit at the top. They are all held together by spacer boards across the top and are mounted on a covered platform on the floor. Each bay is about 4' wide. I'll go over to the theatre and take a picture later today.


----------



## Clarkwg3 (May 5, 2012)

Sheet goods, Foam sheets, brooms n pans, and trim. and time for a cleaning

The Far left is built for 4 x8 sheets. Spaces get smaller by 2 foot for each slot, but only one side each time. 4x8, 4x6, 4x2, 4x4, 4x4, 2-4x6(actually:4x6), 0-2x4(actually 4x2), 2-4x<=8, 0-2x<=8, around corner are: <2x<=6, <2x<2, and all trim, on the side of the <2 x <8 is broom storage. This also creates a decent place on top for our sheets and blocks of foam. As for flats, we fly the up to our mezanine above scene shoppe which is behind our guild rails for our fly system.


----------



## Molinero (May 19, 2012)

OK, it's been ages, but I made a Sketch-up model of the combo rack I envisioned, then realized I hated it. Decided to move plywood storage closer to the loading dock. Here's a pic of the frame I came up with, made of 2x6 with 4x4 legs. Planning on deck screws and glue; notch joints at corners. Built to allow 8' 3" of space between the uprights. Frame assembled using 3/8" carriage bolts. Not shown are 3/4 ply surfaces for each level.

I know it may seem a little over-built (parent volunteers at my school tease me for building to hurricane code), but I really don't want to have to rebuild this again in 5 years, if I can avoid it. Plus, we often have dozens of sheets of 3/4 ply alone; might as well give ourselves a sturdy rack...

So, curious about your thoughts. Fire away!

M


----------

